# Get an air fryer - it's a must-have appliance



## K9Buck (Jan 7, 2020)

I bought a 4-quart air fryer for $120 and it is amazing.  I've cooked chicken, hot dogs, potatoes, bacon and grilled cheese sandwiches and they all came out great.


----------



## sparky (Jan 7, 2020)

a less greasy way?

~S~


----------



## Vastator (Jan 7, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> I bought a 4-quart air fryer for $120 and it is amazing.  I've cooked chicken, hot dogs, potatoes, bacon and grilled cheese sandwiches and they all came out great.


I use mine everyday. It gets more use than my microwave, or traditional oven. The air fryer is a real game changer for a person who cooks a lot of meat, and lives a busy lifestyle.

I would recommend that one purchase the kind that is styled more like a toaster oven, than the kind that has you cooking in a weird bowl type thing.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 7, 2020)

You said it best - game changer.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 7, 2020)

hmmm...may I ask which model you have?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> I bought a 4-quart air fryer for $120 and it is amazing.  I've cooked chicken, hot dogs, potatoes, bacon and grilled cheese sandwiches and they all came out great.


Which brand and model do you have or recommend?   ...


----------



## Correll (Jan 7, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> I bought a 4-quart air fryer for $120 and it is amazing.  I've cooked chicken, hot dogs, potatoes, bacon and grilled cheese sandwiches and they all came out great.




I've been considering it. We have a small kitchen but, it does sound pretty good. Thanks...


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 7, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a 4-quart air fryer for $120 and it is amazing.  I've cooked chicken, hot dogs, potatoes, bacon and grilled cheese sandwiches and they all came out great.
> ...



I'll try to get back with that.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 7, 2020)

I have the toaster style "5 in 1" 
Its ok. The "air fryer" part is nothing more than a toaster oven.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 7, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> I have the toaster style "5 in 1"
> Its ok. The "air fryer" part is nothing more than a toaster oven.



Cook a grill cheese sandwich in that sucker.  The texture of the bread comes out a bit crunchy.  It's amazing!


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 7, 2020)

I threw out the box and looked at the unit and, for the life of me, I can't figure out the model.  I paid $120 for it at Target.  

Go to your local Target and get one that's at least 4 quarts.  It'll set you back $75-$125.  Play around with it.  Check out recipes on YouTube.  

I cook chicken in it and it's sort of like a cross between a deep fryer and a grill.  Preheat to 400 degrees.  Using a brush, rub a little olive oil on the chicken and then season it with garlic powder, salt, turmeric, cumin, etc. and then throw 4 thighs in it and cook for 10 minutes.  Then, flip the thighs and cook another 10 minutes.  It'll be sizzling like a deep fryer but without all of the oil, mess and smell.  And like a grill, it will give the chicken a slightly crispy exterior as well as color and, of course, the seasoning helps in that regard.  

The chicken will come out moist and juicy.  

The basket for the fryer can go into your dish washer and you're done.  

It's a no-brainer.  You're welcome.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I have the toaster style "5 in 1"
> ...



Speaking of bread.
Are they good for baking bread ? And what about pizza ?
I can't eat that white stuff they _call_ bread with 40 ingredients anymore.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 8, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> I bought a 4-quart air fryer for $120 and it is amazing.  I've cooked chicken, hot dogs, potatoes, bacon and grilled cheese sandwiches and they all came out great.


We use ours at least once a day, quite often more than that.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 8, 2020)

Angelo said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Baking from raw dough?  I don't know.  You might look on YouTube.  Yes on the pizza.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jan 8, 2020)

I have this one and love it.......


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 8, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I have the toaster style "5 in 1"
> ...


I did those microwavable burritos in there. They were really good.
Idk the toaster dont seem to do the things the regular one can


----------



## JLW (Jan 8, 2020)

When will you post the following:


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 8, 2020)

tis a poor cook who blame the oven


----------



## JLW (Jan 8, 2020)

I have an air fryer, but I got a regular fryer for Christmas. I need my greasy French fries...what can I say.


----------



## HaShev (Feb 12, 2020)

Share your favorite snacks and foods working well with your air fryer.
I usually coat my cheese ravioli when
 oil frying, but uncoated brushed with oil in the air fryer still came out good and just seasoned it after with marinara dipping sauce. ~10 minutes 390°
Tinas Beef and bean Chimichangas came out good same setting.
Mozz sticks leak the cheese and end up just an almost empty stick, but they do come out crispy like oil fry.
Onion rings come out great and of course all types of fries, basically half the time and fuss for most items I used to toast in the multipurpose countertop oven, and better texture.
Someone said soft pretzels work well in the air fryer.  Do you have other items to list here?
I wanted to get corn poppers, but they were out, and apple fritters are impossible to find anywhere.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 12, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Share your favorite snacks and foods working well with your air fryer.
> I usually coat my cheese ravioli when
> oil frying, but uncoated brushed with oil in the air fryer still came out good and just seasoned it after with marinara dipping sauce. ~10 minutes 390°
> Tinas Beef and bean Chimichangas came out good same setting.
> ...


Chiavettas marinated pork belly. 300 degrees for 45 minutes.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 12, 2020)

I almost ordered this, but I'd rather pick one out retail somewhere.


----------



## HaShev (Feb 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> I almost ordered this, but I'd rather pick one out retail somewhere.


Yeah I researched it, but people say those type don't air fry well.
I have a multi oven but the only airflow is from the turnstyle spinning  *L*.
These coffee maker shaped air fyers crisp more like oil frying and at half the time as my multi tabletop oven.
400° with proper air flow is supposed to be equivelant to 550-560°.


----------



## HaShev (Feb 12, 2020)

There are similar types to Emerils that might be more reasonable with better ratings.  Ones like 
*The COSORI 12-in-1 Oven Air Fryer Combo.*


----------



## the other mike (Feb 12, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> I have an air fryer, but I got a regular fryer for Christmas. I need my greasy French fries...what can I say.


You know how to get them less greasy ?
My best way so far is to double fry them. I usually start with red or yukon, but Idaho's work too...

(Basically, *deep fry them for 10 minutes, strain them and let them set for 30 min to an hour*, while you're doing the burgers or whatever, *then turn it back up and deep fry them another 10 min. or until brown* )
Drain them off on paper towels and sprinkle with salt and cracked pepper or seasoning.

I actually found this basic recipe looking for 'how to make McDonald's crispy fries'.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 12, 2020)

Vastator said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a 4-quart air fryer for $120 and it is amazing.  I've cooked chicken, hot dogs, potatoes, bacon and grilled cheese sandwiches and they all came out great.
> ...


Why not just get a convection toaster oven instead?

After all, "air fryer" is a misnomer because it doesn't fry anything. It bakes.

It's just an expensive tiny little convection oven with no window to see inside. And you can only use their proprietary overpriced accessories in it because your regular cookware won't fit into it. 

But hey, they advertise the fuck out of it and pay famous TV chefs to endorse it and use it in infomercials. So it must be good, right?


----------



## HaShev (Feb 13, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


I was affraid there wouldn't be much difference between my multi toaster over and an air Fryer and I would be left with yet another counter too appliance hogging limited space in my kitchen.
I was pleased to find it's way better at crisping like fried food and twice as fast as my table top oven.
Most frozen snack items are flash fried before frozen so the breading is pre-oiled.  Brushing or spraying oil on fries and other items helps circulate a mist of oil with the powerful air movement hence literally air(oil mist)-frying.
Deep frying doesn't allow you to fry in olive oil or coconut oil or even sesame oil that rises to the top of Tahini used in making humus, but air frying allows you to use the small capful amount to get the same results as deep frying and without the burnt oil or greasy taste.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 13, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


Mine has a window on it.


----------



## HaShev (Feb 13, 2020)

Did a tortilla pizza.
Lightly oil brushed Medium tortilla 360° 4 minutes 
 turn over put my seasoned crushed
 tomato sauce on then fresh mushroom slices and mozzarella slices  placed back only an additional 2 minutes perfectly browns and textures the toppings and cheese.
It doesn't puff up like quick oil frying the tortilla does but it's still a good quick pizza crust.
Probably would be great using the right brand of Pita bread as the pizza crust as well.  Don't put oregano on it till done because the air flow will probably blow it off.   Surprisingly, my tortilla was bunched up to the side of the pan because the air flow was so strong.
Once topped it kept shape and didn't budge.  Pita Bread won't have that problem and will be puffy and more pizza like.


----------



## Apparently Lucid (Feb 13, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Did a tortilla pizza.
> Lightly oil brushed Medium tortilla 360° 4 minutes
> turn over put my seasoned crushed
> tomato sauce on then fresh mushroom slices and mozzarella slices  placed back only an additional 2 minutes perfectly browns and textures the toppings and cheese.
> ...



I love tortilla pizza and your pita bread idea sound like it's worth a try!

If you don't have an air fryer, here's how to do it using a cast iron skillet and a broiler.  I recommend having all of the ingredients prepped and ready to go because the tortilla can burn easily if one takes too long assembling it.  

Extra-Crispy Bar-Style Tortilla Pizza Recipe


----------



## Dick Foster (Feb 13, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> I have this one and love it.......


Looks like you could do a splatchcock chicken in that one. A small one anyway.


----------



## HaShev (Feb 13, 2020)

Apparently Lucid said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Did a tortilla pizza.
> ...


I used to quick fry it in a low anount of oil snd let oil drain into the center then flip and do the same, that made it puff up, then I took it off the stove and patted it down and baked it in the toaster oven with the cheese and toppings.  
Any good brand pizza dough crusts 6" in diameter anywhere?
I might have to make my own preheated, because the basket would get any raw dough stuck to the holes.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 13, 2020)

induction stove tops are better because they can set the exact temperature
convection ovens are faster and easier to use because you can just set the time and walk away, steaks come out perfect every time


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 15, 2020)

If you have a convection oven, you already have an "air fryer". Only it is better.
If you do not have one, then buying one of these might make sense for you.
 If it encourages you to eat healthier by crisping without heavy oils - then by all means do so.

As a side note, Emeril was once a revered chef to me. Along with Alton Brown, he inspired me to cook better many years ago as well as taught me to LOVE cooking. And that, is the real ingredient to great food.
But, alas, I lost my appeal for Emeril some years ago when he allowed himself to use his fame to sell cheap Chinese merchandise. He once had a ton of integrity. Indeed he walked away from lucrative opportunities on Food Network, refusing to do gimmicky "food game shows".
 Somewhere along the line.... he lost that pure chefness and sold out.


----------



## HaShev (Feb 15, 2020)

Frozen isle: box of Super Petzels.
Brush a little water on top so sprinkling the pretzel salt sticks to it.
Only takes 4 minutes at 320° in an 
air fryer for a nice brown and exterior/interior texture.


----------



## HaShev (Feb 15, 2020)

Bag of frozen Corn nuggets in the frozen veggies isle: no oil 
390° 4 minutes then shake basket or turn them over and do 3 more minutes.
Texture is better in air fryer then in toaster oven.  Texture reminds me of a chicken nugget and sweetness with the crispness reminds me of a McDonald's hot apple or cherry pie without the grease.  Not just a side dish, Sweetness makes these a great late night snack.

Tried Torquitos, but prefer those oil fried for taste or oven baked for mix of crunch & softness.


----------



## HaShev (Feb 18, 2020)

Tried roasting peanuts in the air fryer,-ehhh -cross that off your curiosity list, didn't even bellow the house with that yummy roasted peanut smell or bring back memories of the Jersey Shore Boardwalk with the ole Planters hot roasted peanuts.

pita bread pizza was best at 380°
 4 minutes just the bread flat light side up without the sauce cheese or toppings then flip over puffy side up another 4 minutes with sauce cheese & toppings  380 or 390 depending on preference of cheese doneness and crisp chewy ratio.


----------



## HaShev (May 10, 2020)

Anyone finding new things to make in their air fryer?
Hated making steaks and hamburgers in the air fryer, rather pan fry those to sear texture and taste.
Prefer frozen fries to homemade fresh cut ones in the air fryer.
Love hotdogs in it with the crispy and burnt skin like the hot dog joints.
Bought a fresh restaurant brand of frozen  seasoned potato wedges that works good, just missing a little flavor, but sometimes Walmart deli or restaurants over cook in grease those things.
Hate the Walmart bags of seasoned wedges and fries because they have a strange processing plant and freezer taste.
Surprisingly I enjoyed those small box packs of hash brown patties that in the oven usually tastes funny, but air frying the texture and taste is just like frying without the excess grease that makes McDonald's ones inedible.  Comes out like a potato pancake (try sour cream on them).
Still haven't found any frozen apple sticks or Zucchini.  Had to make my own fried green tomato and zucchini sticks and the breading came off, which is why processed frozen packs of breaded veggies are always better for air fryers then making them yourself.


----------



## Vastator (May 10, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Anyone finding new things to make in their air fryer?
> Hated making steaks and hamburgers in the air fryer, rather pan fry those to sear texture and taste.
> Prefer frozen fries to homemade fresh cut ones in the air fryer.
> Love hotdogs in it with the crispy and burnt skin like the hot dog joints.
> ...


Asparagus. Coat with EVOO, salt, and pepper. 450 degrees for 10 min. Boom! Done!


----------



## HaShev (May 10, 2020)

Vastator said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone finding new things to make in their air fryer?
> ...


Doesn't it dry it like a dehydrator?  I know some veggies turn leathery in the air fryer.
 That setting sounds like a regular oven, do you have a multi purpose oven fryer.


----------



## Vastator (May 10, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Yeah mines a multi function air fryer. As for turning leathery..? You've gotta watch and adjust your time according to your own preferences. But I've found that the oil and attentiveness prevents drying it out. Plus its quicker to bring the smaller air fryer up to temperature than the oven.


----------



## candycorn (May 20, 2020)

I think I'd probably try to borrow one or buy one on 5Mile or something like that before I took the plunge and bought one.  Sounds intriguing.


----------



## Mello711 (May 20, 2020)

I used mine once and I wasn’t impressed by it. Haven’t touched it since. Might give it another try since I keep hearing good things about it


----------



## HaShev (May 20, 2020)

Mello711 said:


> I used mine once and I wasn’t impressed by it. Haven’t touched it since. Might give it another try since I keep hearing good things about it


It depends on what you put in it, time and temps as well.  The pre-settings on mine are not accurate to the actual time and temps for best results so people must really mess up their meals when assuming those are the settings.
Most frozen snackable fryables take only 10 minutes 370-380. Unless raw chicken add another 2 minutes.  Beef patties and steaks come out terrible but if you did a reheated beef rib with barbeque sauce it comes out grille crisp edges and tender inside.  Try onion rings, all types of potatoes, air fry your burritos to make Chimichangas, reheat rotisserie chicken is amazing with crispy skin, fish sticks, hush puppies, try the many frozen items and find your favorites and you'll notice most use the same settings temp and time.


----------

